# Stevens machine



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Going to be doing a lot to my newly acquired tt.

This thread will show the progress of the developments in future. First off will be cambelt kit and water pump WHEN I return from holiday on Saturday.


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Nice . What model do you have ? tried to zoom in on rear caliper to tell but to dark lol . Was thinking 180 but could be 225


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Just spotted headlight washers so thinking 225 now haha


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah it's a facelift 2003 225 with heated black leather and suede.

Full Audi dealer service with a recent Haldex service in January. It's currently on 146k but it's a weekend car so the mileage isn't going to go up by much now.

Needs the cambelt kit and water pump doing as it was last done at 77k in 2009 so long overdue


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Earth strap


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

So I had the cambelt kit and water pump done. So now I've been going mad buying things for the tt. It only cost me 180 quid lol 
Which I thought very fair indeed....

Next job tomorrow is micro switch fixing day and haldex earth strap fixing. Didn't get time to do it today


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I give up.

I did a load of stuff to the car Sunday and took plenty of pics of the jobs done. BUT everytime I try and post up photos the forum logs me out.

I'll update when I've found my will to live!


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> I give up.
> 
> I did a load of stuff to the car Sunday and took plenty of pics of the jobs done. BUT everytime I try and post up photos the forum logs me out.
> 
> I'll update when I've found my will to live!


Steven,

Don't give up! I use the tapatalk app, on my iPhone to up load photos! It's so much easier! As they are mostly on my phone anyway! Works on Android and IPhone.

Keen to see your progress


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Another Tapatalk user here, very easy to upload pics from your handset, and we all love a pic 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> Another Tapatalk user here, very easy to upload pics from your handset, and we all love a pic
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol. Never heard of tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You can access the TTF through Tapatalk quick and easy to add pics straight from your library

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> You can access the TTF through Tapatalk quick and easy to add pics straight from your library
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm on tapatalk just now. Wow.... It's so different

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Right then.

So I did my earth strap









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Result 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Cool looks like a good job!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Now get more pics up of your machine 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Then I tried to fix my micro switch. But it's to far gone. So I've ordered a new one from China






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

So today I did this!

Can you see it??
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Red reverse sticker 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

looking good


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Big changes coming soon. I'm going at this car quick


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> So today I did this!
> 
> Can you see it??
> 
> ...


I should start with cleaning that number plate. It will look quicker already.

Looking forward to watching your build progress :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Hahaha


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

you dont need to order from china. £6.49 delivered in 3 days

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Right-Door-L ... 2524043229


----------



## black9146 (Jul 3, 2014)

Tuscan12 said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > So today I did this!
> ...


Like your plate holder


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Going to start on my wheels tonight!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And so it starts. Centre caps off and Audi rings removed. Ready for paint.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

New second hand parts coming thick and fast. More jobs to be doing









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> you dont need to order from china. £6.49 delivered in 3 days
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Right-Door-L ... 2524043229


That says Hong Kong

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And here we go!









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

HOGG said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > you dont need to order from china. £6.49 delivered in 3 days
> ...


In the seller details HONG KONG - but it is also says "Item Location UK" "UK Stock" and delivery in 3 days. Although, I do know that some stuff can get to the UK from Hong Kong in a few days - most China deliveries to 2 - 6 weeks


----------



## St4n99 (Dec 19, 2017)

Av noticed there is a few sellers on eBay from Hong Kong that have dispatched from UK . they must have a unit with stock in the UK for quick distribution


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm hoping for some good weather Sunday for some huge changes


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Do go on 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Black and silver look :wink:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

R8 body kit? 

http://shop.topbodykit.co.uk/p/4621/aud ... ont-bumper


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I work six days a week and only get Sunday off. I had a little lay in first but was still up and about by 9am.

Today was n249 delete. Easy 1 hour job and the car feels so much better. I'm really pleased that I have done it.





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Also. Started my black and silver theme whilst I was messing.

Badges are off too























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Looking good sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Wheels and mirrors next


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You'll need to keep the solenoid plugged in or replace with a resistor to avoid a fault code.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> You'll need to keep the solenoid plugged in or replace with a resistor to avoid a fault code.


Kept it plugged in


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I did some damage too lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Good work Steven,

Should look cracking when it all starts going back together.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

good stuff the black valance makes a massive difference.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

chisharpe said:


> good stuff the black valance makes a massive difference.


Saves buying an honeycomb jobber :wink:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Whilst I was under the bonnet. I did notice my dipstick funnel was snapped in about 3 places.

Strolled into work this morning. £2.76 lighter and I have said part in my hand.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fit that at the weekend









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Fit that at the weekend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Head gun get one for this job


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Huh?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Heat gun ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Remove and replace works better lol


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

Get some carb cleaner, will do wonders for cleaning up your charge pipe, rocker cover and inlet manifold.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

More parcels. I'm a happy bunny









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Obviously not the dipstick funnel. I got that from work today lol


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Now that's a big spoiler 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> Now that's a big spoiler


Hahahaha. I'm afraid it isn't a spoiler lol


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> More parcels. I'm a happy bunny
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it a bird?
Is it a plane?

No it's an Aero TT.

Getting ready to taxi on runway one.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

New sills ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> New sills ?


Yep


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just collecting parts together to relocate my dv.

Going homemade


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Another 5 minutes tonight working on the car









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Let the black and silver commence!























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

Didnt you have any masking tape :?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Jam13 said:


> Didnt you have any masking tape :?


Plenty. But don't need it for the wheels :-*


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

did you use that plastipad stuff?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> did you use that plastipad stuff?


No. It's just standard satin black


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Polished my tips









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

One wheel done. 3 more to go lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And the black and silver theme continues....
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Guess what I'm fixing at the weekend.....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Your translator ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> Your translator ?


Hahahaha


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Err, dinner ? :lol:


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Guess what I'm fixing at the weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it continuing along the black theme?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's a Chinese micro switch


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

My cash was on a flux capacitor ☹

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Hopefully. It'll sort my window


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Split tip
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Had chance to change the dipstick tube whilst under the bonnet









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fixed mirror too
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Good progress Steven, years of neglect lifted away 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I bought it too cheap. So I have plenty monies to throw at it. 
Slowly slowly. 
Got plenty more to do..... on eBay right now lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Further to my split tip dilemma. I Just bought a badger5 tip and induction kit. £250 quid lighter for it.

But only the best for my tt


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Going to the local aquarium to buy some fish, then I'm going to take on the n/s sill.

Pics to follow


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Bloody sweating here
























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You replacing the sill ? It's definitely worth getting the plastic arch liners off for a look at what lies beneath !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes. I've cleaned it all up and filled it in. The car is getting better all the time
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Oh nice job, newly painted sill or 2nd hand in the same colour ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Second hand same colour. 49 quid off ebay


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Excellent sir 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Labour of love this car


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Steven, the car is coming along nicely. What's next on the to do list?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Badger5 tip when it turns up.

Also, I believe I have the dreaded manifold turbo gasket tick noise and I'm skilled enough to do that. 
The brakes need doing soon also.

The windows are being tinted in two weeks. It's non stop.


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Let the black and silver commence!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not use playing card's to mask the wheel's off, better tan getting paint all over the tyre's,


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Badger5 tip when it turns up.
> 
> Also, I believe I have the dreaded manifold turbo gasket tick noise and I'm skilled enough to do that.
> The brakes need doing soon also.
> ...


 Excellent, keep the pics coming.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Let the black and silver commence!
> ...


because the black paint makes the tyres look shiny :wink:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just bought an armrest for the tt.

When does the spending STOP?


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

That rear inner arch hole, anyone know if its a common corrosion point on a TT? Only rust I've ever seen is on the outer panels, never the actual structure.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Only corrosion I could find.....

Just bought a 6 disc changer for the tt :roll:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Let the fun commence:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Nice, what colour did you go for?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

RED


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

Cool, you following a guide for fitting? Fancy it myself, haven't researched it too much though


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Remove old one and refit new one, I am not following a guide tbh


----------



## aphinch (Apr 23, 2018)

fair enough, take it as it comes, photo when it's fitted


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

You'll have the whole blood, sweat and tears [smiley=gossip.gif]


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

Your car is coming along nicely. Very satisfying to see the years of neglect reversed, especially when it is at sensible money and not eye watering e.g. second hand sill cover panel @ £50 - result ! Good luck with the Badger5 tip and the gasket replacement jobs.

Did you weld up the rust hole in the inner sill ??

Mine will be getting some more low-cost refurb attention soon once I've had my annual biking trip tomorrow to Spain (and settled the bill afterwards). Deffo a labour of love.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I think so far, I have spent as much on the car as it cost [smiley=argue.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's here lol
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Was working out that I have only had the car two months roughly. Anyhow; this is what I did after work today.

Tomorrow is badger5 tip fitting day!!!!






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

What a productive day. Got up and went to watch my local soap box. 
Then came home to fit my badger5 tip. It was easy and went very smooth. Hardest thing was fitting the small plastic connection. If I was selling these. I would sell it with that part fitted. Took me about an hour overall between cuppas and painting the front grill. The one rubber hose I have highlighted below is well passed its best. So I have a new one on order.

I'll let the pictures tell the story.

The car feels better and a damn sight louder which pleases me. You can even hear it dump air inside the cabin. Smiles all round!

Car needs a good wash tomorrow. Whilst I fit my armrest






















































































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## patriotk11 (Oct 21, 2017)

How does she feel to drive with the badger5 fitted?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

patriotk11 said:


> How does she feel to drive with the badger5 fitted?


A little bit more lively


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Armrest fitted. Best £17.99 ever spent.























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sierragls (Nov 26, 2017)

What armrest is it?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Sierragls said:


> What armrest is it?


Mk4 golf


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

HOGG said:


> patriotk11 said:
> 
> 
> > How does she feel to drive with the badger5 fitted?
> ...


A bit more lively :lol: it'll be lively after wak has tickled the ecu.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Needs doing but I have plenty yet to do.

Brakes and suspension look tired lol


----------



## colinbelfast (Dec 14, 2017)

I've just found this thread. You've certainly been busy.

Was it difficult removing the lower front grill sections for repainting? (photo on page 3 of thread)

Mine are badly stone chipped and need doing.


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Your travelling a similar path to me, putting life back into a down at heel TT, but i wanted a project so that was cool with me, much spanner twiddling and ££'s later i have a car that is reliable and a total blast to drive yet looks totally oem


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

colinbelfast said:


> I've just found this thread. You've certainly been busy.
> 
> Was it difficult removing the lower front grill sections for repainting? (photo on page 3 of thread)
> 
> Mine are badly stone chipped and need doing.


A good pull and they are off


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> Your travelling a similar path to me, putting life back into a down at heel TT, but i wanted a project so that was cool with me, much spanner twiddling and ££'s later i have a car that is reliable and a total blast to drive yet looks totally oem


I love working on my own car. I've spent about as much as the car cost me so far and I'm no where near done lol


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm glad that i'm done an dusted however it does leave me twiddling my thumbs, so i'm contemplating buying another engine to strip and build into something tasty


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Your never done spending on a TT !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Steven,

Car is really coming along well! Arm rest is a good idea. And the badger 5 stuff looks pretty trick!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Cheers all.

I have my eye on a v6


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Say what ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Cheers all.
> 
> I have my eye on a v6












Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I can't stop buying stuff lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And even more stuff lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It'll be worth it in the end, well maybe :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

hope so


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Mine puts a smile on my face whenever i got out for a sunday morning drive, it's been good ( touch wood ), it's comfy enough for me and the mrs to go on day trips in yet still handles the B roads very well when i want to go exploring


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Battery cover has arrived









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

HOGG said:


> Armrest fitted. Best £17.99 ever spent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was this just a standard Mk4 golf armrest? If so, was it a straight fit?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

yep standard mk4 golf armrest.

Only needed a little trim of the plastic base


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

HOGG said:


> yep standard mk4 golf armrest.
> 
> Only needed a little trim of the plastic base


That's me off to the breakers this weekend then  Bolt straight into the TT floor or did you need to drill anything?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

£17.99 brand new off ebay, no need for a breakers.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BLACK-LEATHE ... Sw7J5ak7et


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Oh well would you look at that, I seem to have slipped and clicked buy it now [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Busy Sunday coming up for me. Going to fit my micro switch too
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Been offered a 225 tt with 66k miles £1k

WATCH THIS SPACE


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is it a non runner ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

HOGG said:


> Been offered a 225 tt with 66k miles £1k
> 
> WATCH THIS SPACE


This means nothing without knowing what condition it's in regardless of age


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Needs bringing back to life. Might hide it away as a spare car lol


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Another job done









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just a little bit more of the personal touches on my own car.

Might have to do the door handles black now lol
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

More parts lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Hello!

May i ask if your induction kit came with the heat shield or did you make it yourself? Looking at getting a BMC air filter from the TT Shop and it comes with a heat shield also but yours looks bigger and looks as if it will stop more heat from entering the air filter area?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

777HAM said:


> Hello!
> 
> May i ask if your induction kit came with the heat shield or did you make it yourself? Looking at getting a BMC air filter from the TT Shop and it comes with a heat shield also but yours looks bigger and looks as if it will stop more heat from entering the air filter area?


Bought the whole lot from badger5


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks for that. I'm guessing that the 80mm filter fits the TT ok as they don't mention vehicle fitment on the website?
Was the heat shield a good fit and didn't require any trimming or modifying?

Looks cheaper compared to the TT Shop.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Was all spot on.

The tt shop just buys his stuff from badger5 and sells it on


----------



## 777HAM (Jul 28, 2016)

Thanks again, just ordered it!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I fitted my new under bonnet clip kit and noticed that both my headlight brackets are broken [smiley=bomb.gif]

The car is going into the garage next week to have a few gaskets and cv boots done. Once I have it back....

I will remove and refurb and upgrade the headlights. Drl style 

Also had my Windows tinted yesterday!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Not feeling the love with the car, might sell it..... :roll:


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Its certainly not an rs4. Either
1. embrace what it is and enjoy it
2. Make it into something else and enjoy it
3. Sell it and get something else to enjoy.

But remember, you have a modification itch which can be easily be satisfied with an 8L A3/S3 or am 8N TT or a Leon cupra r I suppose if you want cheap and cheerful. I only bought a TT 8N because I had expensive compatible parts from my S3 8L.

Or stop modifying cars entirely and ask Sandra to delete you.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

HOGG said:


> Not feeling the love with the car, might sell it..... :roll:


What's brought this on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Lack of use and I don't think it'll do my bi annual Europe tour


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Buy a V6, you know it makes sense


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

So you gonna punt it on? Anything in mind to replace it with ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Not feeling the love with the car, might sell it..... :roll:


Lol the postman will turn up tomorrow and you'll be happy as larry again


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

gogs said:


> So you gonna punt it on? Anything in mind to replace it with ?


Nothing springs to mind. I see cars all day long that take my fancy. 
A fast diesel?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

You sound like you've made up your mind mate, I always regretted getting rid of my first mk1 missano V6, have come close to selling the current one but so far I've not been able to part with it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Those 535/335 BMW's can map up to something pretty fun #rollingcoal


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

yes, that would be epic... 535d :-|


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

#rollingcoal 777Nm Torque - is what.... 573 lb/ft for a simple remap


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Went for a quick spin.

The car is getting the garage treatment next week. 
Having a load of new parts fitted and fixed









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

You gonna keep the chariot then ?


----------



## TT Tom TT (Oct 9, 2015)

StuartDB said:


> Those 535/335 BMW's can map up to something pretty fun #rollingcoal


Expensive to buy, don't sound great, can't really get away with DPF delete any more, heavy, not actually that fast (see weight). Sorry, I just like picking on diesels :lol:...

1630kg-1700kg empty depending on which figures you believe the 335d... The torque makes it seem a lot faster than it actually is.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> You gonna keep the chariot then ?


Going to do what I had planned long term

Immediately!!

See how I feel about the car once it is all done and finished to my liking


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

It was'nt until the remap and arb upgrade that i decided that the car was a keeper, needs a solution to dial out the infamous widow making rear wiggle barring that it's a blast to chuck down a b road


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I have to say the TT actually feels quite skiddy on S-Bends, I dont believe it is going round the corners quicker than the S3 just less stable. I think having high pressure tyres and letting the car skip a little bit on the corners stops it feeling like it is all going to the front left or front right corner. what's crazy is a 25 year 50 MPH corner always seems to be a 50 MPH whether driving a volvo 740glt, jag 3.0 s-type, bmw 318is/323/530, alfa 2.0jts, mercedes c200, mazda 3 2.0 sport, s3, tt, gsx1100f, bandit 6 - maybe its the driver's inability to go faster instead of the car/bikes.

you will regret selling your TT. I am just about to change the gear oil in mine, that's a 140000 mile investment


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Delta4 said:


> It was'nt until the remap and arb upgrade that i decided that the car was a keeper, needs a solution to dial out the infamous widow making rear wiggle barring that it's a blast to chucked down a b road


Once all done. It's getting mapped


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's arrived









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## McPikie (Jan 27, 2013)

Oooooohhh.

I keep looking at decats for my 3.2


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Out in the camper









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Horlixx (Aug 13, 2017)

McPikie said:


> Oooooohhh.
> 
> I keep looking at decats for my 3.2


Decats are technically an MOT fail now, so be careful


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Decats have been an MOT fail for any car after ambit 1995. But this has a 100 cel or 200 cel sports cat doesn't it?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Getting dropped at the garage tomorrow. Will report back once completed.


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Getting dropped at the garage tomorrow. Will report back once completed.


What you having done? Lowering springs or coil overs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Maybe the downpipe?


----------



## Timdog (Jan 8, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Delta4 said:
> 
> 
> > You gonna keep the chariot then ?
> ...


Come on Hogg spill the beans.......how long the garage gonna need it for ?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Blimey, if its not to your liking you're gonna be out of pocket big time. Having 2k spent on it doesn't make it with 2k more.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well off to the garage it goes for however long they need it.
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

What you having done Steven ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Just the jobs that need doing....

3" Down-pipe
Brakes all round
Rocker Cover gasket
Oil and Filter
New Track Rod Ends


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Well off to the garage it goes for however long they need it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Needs a rear spoiler extension, to continue the silver & black theme. Good bit of work you have done there Steven. Your going to enjoy driving that around Europe.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Rear spoiler extension is on the "to do" list


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Sorry for the lack of updates.

Car has been in the garage until today, got the call.

£500 quid to fix and fit everything on my "to do" list lol :roll:

Hopefully will see it back next week!!!!


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Cool, then a re-map ?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Cool, then a re-map ?


That's the plan

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

Surely, driving would be nice!!! Nice work Mr Hogg.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I had the phone-call.....

The car is done and finished but is not finished.

The garage found a rather large split in the servo, so a new servo has been ordered and then hopefully Tuesday/Wednesday I get it back. 
The car has been gone nearly three weeks [smiley=baby.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Doesn't the engine have to come out to replace the brake servo?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Servo pipe sorry. Not the complete servo lol


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I thought you had already considered a catch can? those pipes are usually split on the timing belt side of the inlet manifold or up under the brace.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's not a split breather hose


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The inlet to brake servo is a vacuum not breather.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yeah. That's it









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

It's a weird push fit thing that rotates I just put jubilee clip on my s3, but the TT has already been fixed or has some form of modified setup.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

A bit further down lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Old cats in the boot









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well the car is home and what an epic drive home it was. I can only guess now why everybody here on the ttf loves their cars. 
Now it's how it should have always been.

I BLOODY LOVE IT

V6 spoiler and remap next, when my pocket recovers from the last bill lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Glad you're back on the TT ride again. 3 inch DP okay?


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Well the car is home and what an epic drive home it was. I can only guess now why everybody here on the ttf loves their cars.
> Now it's how it should have always been.
> 
> I BLOODY LOVE IT
> ...


That's super news! the Hogg loves his car again! It won't be going anywhere near the classifieds now! Hope you have plenty of smiles to the gallon.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Glad you're back on the TT ride again. 3 inch DP okay?


Doesn't knock at all


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Tuscan12 said:


> That's super news! the Hogg loves his car again! It won't be going anywhere near the classifieds now! Hope you have plenty of smiles to the gallon.


A KEEPER

I would say, plenty more to do!!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And having new brakes inc calipers all round has made one hell of a difference. I do not think my car needs a big brake kit upgrade. The standard brakes work a treat!!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Some new silicone









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Went out for a little drive. 40 miles and

Snapped engine mount ffs

Only just got the bloody car back

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

A side engine mount?

Did you have the engine remapped yet?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Lower mount

Pics tomorrow


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

The dog bone? Maybe ask if they removed it to get the downpipe on, as you can rock the engine back to make some space after lowerring the subframe - i assume the bolt holes are all still good in the transmission and chassis?

You didn't get any uprated bushes in the end did you. So it's not like it was damaged trying to fit the difficult one is it?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I would assume that they did remove the dog bone to fit my dp, therefore tomorrow I will take a good long hard look at what has failed. 
From a quick peek earlier, looks like a missing rear bolt but my fears are a sheared bolt


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Those long thin bolts cross thread really easily, I had to cut a cm or so off the end of mine when changing the dog bone on my s3, the side with the power steering clamp as it really pulled it sideways when trying to do up by hand.
It'll be fine, I'm sure you'll work it out, time to get up onto some low rise ramps. Put some old glasses on and a torch to have a good look.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

That's my plan, once I'm out of bed lol


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fitted my new hose and fixed my broken head lamp.

Had a good look under the car and found a missing bolt from my engine mount. So that's going back to the garage next week after my holidays!





































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

What the f#☆k is the smudge of silver stuff? It looks like old skool 'liquid metal'.

The thread looks a bit poor too.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

That's probably why it's failed. The garage will have to tap a new thread my guess. I'm going to supply a brand new complete Meyle part for them to fit. 
Whilst it is back in the garage, I'm going to have new track rod ends fitted along with new cv boots.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well I am back off my holidays and the car has been dropped into the garage this morning.

Track Rod Ends are fine, needs lower arms lol :roll:

Engine mount has been sorted and new CV boots fitted!! [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It's back. Another week just spent in the auto shop and another 500£

But I finally have it back lol

Hopefully now I can enjoy the car
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

you are in the "just drive locally" phase of modification ownership. once you are confident in your car, you will start to enjoy it again and think about what you want and what you have! what's next up????

I fitted spacers after my FMIC today (15/20) - mixed MTEC Front / Precision Rear? I reckon they are the same company in all honesty the only difference is the branding the extended bolts look identical.



















enjoy your car


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Re-map next :wink:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Bought this









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

HOGG said:


> Bought this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give us a clue......Penis enlargement pump perhaps ??


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Aux Water Pump for the over-run system. Mine has a small leak lol


----------



## damoeire33 (Mar 26, 2018)

Looking good Mr Hogg

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

20 minute job



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Engine dress kit























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Flaps
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Maps









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Mates ramp for a Quattro test.

Doesn't work....

Can anybody tell me how to go about looking to fix it. Plug is not corroded.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

It never ends. 3" dp rubbing on the propshaft









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Did you ever bother getting the dog bone mount.??


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Did you ever bother getting the dog bone mount.??


Brand new one was fitted

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

Pukmeister said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > Bought this
> ...


They don't work, tried em


----------



## longodds (May 8, 2014)

HOGG said:


> Fitted my new hose and fixed my broken head lamp.
> 
> Had a good look under the car and found a missing bolt from my engine mount. So that's going back to the garage next week after my holidays!
> 
> ...


Why did you decide to fit your DV that way?


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

HOGG said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Did you ever bother getting the dog bone mount.??
> ...


brand new stock or brand new uprated? when I was looking into it a 3inch downpipe needs a yellow powerflex, gettinga new stock will only be okay for a few months thn be too loose again, but that is usually only on movement, yours looks too close when relaxed? something must have moved?



> Why did you decide to fit your DV that way?


as opposed to what? it's a stock DV fitted the correct orientation. maybe a tiny bit twisted (tiny bit)


----------



## BadNun (Mar 11, 2016)

Good read.

10


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

BadNun said:


> Good read.
> 
> 10


Thanks

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Great work so far. Are you keeping an expenses excel? Because I do, and my rolling restoration is just over 9K since 2016 I started. No remap and no paintjob yet.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I sure do.

A little over 1.6k since April

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Cars still here (cannot believe it's not been driven since October) and another couple of jobs ticked off the list.

First off. Outer door handles to continue the black and silver colour theme.























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Also. A favorite modification of the tt.

Twin brake lights. Thankfully. Mine already had the twin filament bulbs inserted. Bonus.



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Trying something different









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And done lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Worth at least 2 BHP :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Boredom set in

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## GARAGE HERMIT (Mar 7, 2015)

your mum's old curtain's,, :roll:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

GARAGE HERMIT said:


> your mum's old curtain's,, :roll:


Brand new ones lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm unsure









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## PlasticMac (Apr 25, 2017)

Definitely not a good idea IMO. Mac


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

I like the way it looks but would be worried about the curtain melting around the exits


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

oh my - what a load of crap 

I thought you were putting that on for texture then coating it or something, that will last 10 miles then be on fire.


----------



## AudiDean (Mar 14, 2018)

Did you say you made it out of curtains?(YOU NEED TO PULL YOURSELF TOGETHER  )


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Back to the drawing board :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Exhausts don't get that hot to set it on fire surely. It's fire retarded net curtains. I've gave it a coat of paint.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

my V6 valance has a melted mark, but that may be when a bracket / mount had failed and it touched it.

dont you need to spray it with plastidip or something to make it hardened?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'll see how it goes

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Changing the haldex pump. See if I can get my Quattro working









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dannymcf33boiiii (May 11, 2018)

Was it hard to do. Controllers being done on mine in 2 weeks


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fiddly but doable


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I now have a working Quattro system


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Seat cleaning day. I didn't realise how much the back seats weigh
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Good job with the haldex pump.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Thanks. Doesn't seem to different now it is a Quattro. I need a good clear day to factually test the car to the limits.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Fit this gasket tomorrow and hopefully get rid of the tractor noise









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Black handles that I fitted a while ago pic










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

New gasket done



















































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Found some lost ponies

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

And yet you definitely made those three bolts look easy.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

auspicious_character said:


> And yet you definitely made those three bolts look easy.


It helped that those bolts was only finger tight

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

More parcels arriving for the tt









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mil-Keith (Aug 23, 2018)

HOGG said:


> More parcels arriving for the tt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's all just pray that this isn't another set of curtains for the rear valance!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Close. It is a rear valance lol

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Look what I have bought for the tt









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

More parcels lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

New key









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

All finished
















Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Not an update.

Decided to sell. Lack of use and interest has me swayed until I drive the bloody thing. But as of right now. Keep your eyes peeled for a classified advert coming soon

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Arrrrh that's a shame what are your future plans?


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Why haven't you used it?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> Arrrrh that's a shame what are your future plans?


Motorcycle again me thinks But her indoors doesn't like the idea and she likes having three cars to use at any one time.



Allspeed said:


> Why haven't you used it?


It's in the garage which the Alfa sits in front of and I find it easier to jump in that. Plus a 200bhp diesel is rather fun

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jam13 (Jan 14, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Not an update.
> 
> Decided to sell. Lack of use and interest has me swayed until I drive the bloody thing. But as of right now. Keep your eyes peeled for a classified advert coming soon
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thats a shame as I enjoy reading your thread.

Cheers


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

HOGG said:


> StuartDB said:
> 
> 
> > Arrrrh that's a shame what are your future plans?
> ...


The thing I loved about motorbikes is you could get 0-60 in 3 seconds and 50-130 in one gear for about £1000 (GSXF 1100) the problem is car drivers taking you out in normal 30mph zones by not looking when pulling out of junctions.


----------



## trev1964 (Oct 10, 2018)

Supercar beating performance for circa £5k .....


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

My last bike. (Wish I'd never sold it)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Yeah you were a mug to sell it.


----------



## Pukmeister (Dec 27, 2017)

StuartDB said:


> HOGG said:
> 
> 
> > StuartDB said:
> ...


I loved my early R1 which I fully restored from a total shed and was a proper "mans bike", until I got pulled by a marked patrol car that chased and caught me. I was oblivious until I slowed for a junction and he lit me up. Mirrors on an R1 are shit. Since sold the R1 and bought a 500cc twin maxi scooter, which along with my GS Adventure is still quick enough yet strangely ignored by plod so I get to keep my license.

If you are serious about bikes, I strongly recommend rider training like IAM/ROSPA.....and do a big bike tour abroad on open roads not this congested isle, it will change your life.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I'm in Europe every couple of months. I've done most of it by car and done most of Germany by bike

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## outdoor stevie (Nov 24, 2013)

Three cheers for Tapatalk!

Stevie


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm still pondering over sitting on my hand for 5 minutes or using my left hand so it feels line someone else.

This was essentially on every lads bedroom wall alongside a picture of the tennis girls bum and the latest glamor girls shoot.










And then I remember the promise of divorce, and the 4 months in hospital and then 1 year on crutches.


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I've been threatened with divorce....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

omfg i feel mugged reading through 20pages i was expecting a happy ending 

I was hoping to read about how you had it remapped got hooked and ordered a hybrid turbo!

What now..


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> I'm still pondering over sitting on my hand for 5 minutes or using my left hand so it feels line someone else.
> 
> This was essentially on every lads bedroom wall alongside a picture of the tennis girls bum and the latest glamor girls shoot.
> 
> ...


So right mate i couldn't afford the RC30 and ended up with a ZXR750H2 i still have the flash backs of doing close to endos trying to slow down from hitting the car in front or outbraking myself so bad the bike sat up i straightlined a corner on a dual carriageway into oncoming traffic managing to miss this pink escort cabrio and bump onto the kerb without a scratch. 
And then i discovered playing prodigy in my headphones under helmet was a beautiful mix of adrenaline but also very life limiting. Hence i sold it all. Sorry to see you came a cropper good to see you survived, lost a few friends along the way who didnt make it.End of thread highjack!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

TTKen said:


> omfg i feel mugged reading through 20pages i was expecting a happy ending
> 
> I was hoping to read about how you had it remapped got hooked and ordered a hybrid turbo!
> 
> What now..


It might come to that yet. I'm out in it today and it just don't feel fast enough. 
I am continuing forward with my planned upgrades ño matter if it sells or not.

Current mileage









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## TTKen (Aug 9, 2018)

Dont go there on fast enough i had an S3 8p before this, got to Stage 2+ felt fab for a while, after a month or so wanted 'more power!' then for whatever reason it cracked a piston, and had some poorly timed bills through the door and sold it to clear them  
Not deterred though as mine too (TT Roadster) cost me FA relatively, its highly likely ill be going Hybrid sooner or later, i also have a few cars stashed (S3 8l x X! ) that the wife is twitchy over, only on this planet once!


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well this happened today lol. Easy five minutes job. Didn't seem to change anything and I have a 710p on order. Might sell it on tbh
Had to try it to see if I liked it lol












































Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And this fell onto my boot lol






























Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## auspicious_character (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Small but subtle

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

dont listen to the whole 45 minutes - its like a whole rave 






#loadsamoney circa 198?

turbo nutter bas...


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Replacement Audi for the Audi lol









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

plenty of room in that for the tip runs I suppose


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

And my European tours

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Have you got this to do duty free runs post Brexit?


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I always forget to bring back duty free to the absolute disgust of my work colleagues LOL 
I'm afraid I don't smoke or drink

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tuscan12 (Mar 3, 2018)

HOGG said:


> Replacement Audi for the Audi lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You will get bored with that!! I reckon you will be back in a TT soon.


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

Subaru


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Tuscan12 said:


> You will get bored with that!! I reckon you will be back in a TT soon.


Still got the TT


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Private plate was removed today

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

the ABT plate holders still on there? :lol:


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Ganja47 said:


> the ABT plate holders still on there? :lol:


Atm yes, because I haven't physically taken off the number plates LOL

That's a Monday job


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

are you keeping the TT or still unsure?

I assumed with a name like "HOGG", you also Harvey a Harley Davidson and go to the Bulldog Bash at Stratford-Upon-Avon


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

LOL

Ganja47 is buying the TT from me next month.

I've taken it as far as I can money wise as it's had at least 2k thrown at it. It owes me double what it's worth now. Unfortunately, I don't have an endless pot of monies and I've already spent a grand on the A4 Avant that I've only had two weeks.

My next train of thought is a cheap Audi A3 1.8t and big turbo that with a stripped out race track feel interior.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Looks good....









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

I managed to put the original plate back on the TT


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

thanks for leaving the plate holders on. looks sexy. only 3 weeks to go now


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

You're welcome

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## pc759 (Apr 10, 2011)

Those plate holders are they straightforward to put on the car
?
As far as i can see
Ive got standard screwed in ones front and rear


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Yes. You screw the plate holder to the car and then the plate holder holds the plate in place

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Well. Today is the day the TT goes off to its new home. Just got to get it out of the garage LOL









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Gone....










Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## StuartDB (Feb 10, 2018)

dont be a stranger


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

StuartDB said:


> dont be a stranger


Deffo not. I'll get another toy to post up about LOL

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ganja47 (Oct 18, 2018)

and she's finally home. What a trek
Thanks again, lovely machine


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Seems strange seeing it elsewhere....

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

Spent about 2k on the replacement Audi A4 Avant b7

How it currently looks:









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

